# Uga VII died??????



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just got word that UGA VII died.  Anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope...he didnt even make it a full season.  He was a pretty big ole bulldog.  RIP UGA VII.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 19, 2009)

Man hate that!

I always wondered about him. He never did seem to have much spunk about him..


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Its true...My brother inside the sports dept confirmed it....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear.  I guess he just couldn't bear the thought of watching another Willie Martinez-coached defensive effort.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 19, 2009)

That is terrible!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sorry to hear.  I guess he just couldn't bear the thought of watching another Willie Martinez-coached defensive effort.



Thats not even funny....


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 19, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats not even funny....



it was slightly inappropriate but it made me laugh. 
hate to hear the poor dog had a heart attack


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats not even funny....



maybe not to you...

its just a dog and he was there for less than 2 years.  and 99% of fans have never petted him.

I'm sad for the people who are in close contact with him and actually interact with him, though.  Losing a pet sucks.

I'm just glad we have a whole colony of yellow jackets and nobody can tell when we swap a new one in for one that someone accidentally swatted, notknowing who he was...


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 19, 2009)

How old was he, like 3 or 4?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

ugaboy said:


> Come on Doc.....gotta hit a man when he's down. That aint right.



you talking about the dog or Willie?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> How old was he, like 3 or 4?



more like 21-28...


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> more like 21-28...



Funny Guy.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 19, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> How old was he, like 3 or 4?



I heard more like 9 from a friend.
I thought he was still a pup when he became the mascot


----------



## Buck (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc is on a roll today...


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 19, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Doc is on a roll today...



hes in one of those moods aint he


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 19, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> I heard more like 9 from a friend.
> I thought he was still a pup when he became the mascot



He was only 4.  I just googled it for confirmation.


----------



## chadair (Nov 19, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Doc is on a roll today...



thats what I was thinkin, but he had me laughin my buttocks off


----------



## Buck (Nov 19, 2009)

chadair said:


> thats what I was thinkin, but he had me laughin my buttocks off



Me too...  

You can bet it won't be long an they'll be another'n to look just like him though...


----------



## chadair (Nov 19, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Me too...
> 
> You can bet it won't be long an they'll be another'n to look just like him though...



hopefully uga will bring in another willie to, that way it won't seem like any favoritism towards any ol dog


----------



## Suthrn98 (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/111909/bre_526688013.shtml

He was 4 years old. And he started last year, so he was there for over one full season. People can not like GA all the wants, but he was still the number one mascot in the country.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 19, 2009)

on a serious note, english bulldogs are intensely bred anyways, and the white ones are even more line-bred and they do end up with a lot of health problems, one of which is heart problems.

a couple of years ago when 6 dies, didnt they put it off for awhile because they really didnt have one old enough to take over?  Wonder how long it will take the Siler's to get another one ready...

no more dead Uga jokes from me today...


----------



## dwills (Nov 19, 2009)

That's right he was only 4. The articles I've read listed the probable COD as a heart attack, but dogs rarely ever have heart attacks...heart failure is most likely the cause of death. This is sadly the way that most english bulldogs die. They are a genetic disaster, but that's what we get for selective breeding. He probably died unexpectedly because had he been remotely sick, he would have been here at the UGA Vet School. Go dawgs!


----------



## K80 (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sorry to hear.  I guess he just couldn't bear the thought of watching another Willie Martinez-coached defensive effort.



  Just before I read this the wife said he must not of been able to handle such a poor season.


----------



## vin-man (Nov 19, 2009)

RIP UGA VII ....... I'll miss seeing ya on the sidelines.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sorry to hear.  I guess he just couldn't bear the thought of watching another Willie Martinez-coached defensive effort.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 19, 2009)

Suthrn98 said:


> http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/111909/bre_526688013.shtml
> 
> He was 4 years old. And he started last year, so he was there for over one full season. People can not like GA all the wants, but he was still the number one mascot in the country.



Says you!!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 19, 2009)

there is absolutely nothing funny about the most loved mascot in collage football and someones loved pet dieing suddenly, those of you who think its funny are sick individuals and need to loose a dog whos a close family member so can laugh at you. 
RIP UGA VII


----------



## XD_Dawg (Nov 19, 2009)

Actually ESPN did a survey and they said that UGA was the number 1 mascot. He may be just a dog to you, but that is because your mascot is a gnat.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 19, 2009)

I guess this thread will be as emotional as the uga 6 death...


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 19, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> there is absolutely nothing funny about the most loved mascot in collage football and someones loved pet dieing suddenly, those of you who think its funny are sick individuals and need to loose a family member so can laugh at you.
> RIP UGA VII


 
Really?  Coming from someone who has lost many pets before and just recently lost a grandmother and an uncle, there is no comparison to losing a family member and losing a pet.  And Uga wasn't even YOUR pet, he was a mascot.  My pets have been a part of my family, I have grieved at their loss.  But you are the sick one wishing for someone to lose (or loose, as you say) a member of their family so that you can laugh at them just because they made light of a school's mascot dying.

What makes him the "most loved mascot"?  I can tell you that there are millions of Cajuns who love Mike the Tiger more than Uga.  Same for Bevo in Texas, Ralphie in Co, Smokey in TN, etc, etc.

Was he the "most loved" because there are more UGA fans than any other school?  Can you prove that?  Do you already "love" the next dog to play the role of Uga even though he hasn't been picked yet?

Get some perspective on life.


----------



## chadair (Nov 19, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> there is absolutely nothing funny about the most loved mascot in collage football and someones loved pet dieing suddenly, those of you who think its funny are sick individuals and need to loose a family member so can laugh at you.
> RIP UGA VII



you can't be serious?? this is a dog that you have never fed 1 time, never had sit in your lap, and have never even petted.



Boudreaux said:


> Really?  Coming from someone who has lost many pets before and just recently lost a grandmother and an uncle, there is no comparison to losing a family member and losing a pet.  And Uga wasn't even YOUR pet, he was a mascot.  My pets have been a part of my family, I have grived at their loss.  But you are the sick one wishing for someone to lose (or loose, as you say) a member of their family so that you can laugh at them just because they made light of a school's mascot dying.
> 
> What makes him the "most loved mascot"?  I can tell you that there are millions of Cajuns who love Mike the Tiger more than Uga.  Same for Bevo in Texas, Ralphie in Co, Smokey in TN, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



well said Boody
 I can't imagine why uga fans are called delusional. 

sorry for the realistic fans on here who offer intelligent post


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 19, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sorry to hear.  I guess he just couldn't bear the thought of watching another Willie Martinez-coached defensive effort.



im a Dawgs fan and you stole my line! 

I know, I know.... but i'm going there anyway!!


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Really?  Coming from someone who has lost many pets before and just recently lost a grandmother and an uncle, there is no comparison to losing a family member and losing a pet.  And Uga wasn't even YOUR pet, he was a mascot.  My pets have been a part of my family, I have grived at their loss.  But you are the sick one wishing for someone to lose (or loose, as you say) a member of their family so that you can laugh at them just because they made light of a school's mascot dying.
> 
> What makes him the "most loved mascot"?  I can tell you that there are millions of Cajuns who love Mike the Tiger more than Uga.  Same for Bevo in Texas, Ralphie in Co, Smokey in TN, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



How many cajuns have taken their kids to have a picture with mike the tiger licking their faces? You don't understand because you aren't a part of something like the Georgia family. Yeah, we lost our mascot today and it hurts.
Show some shred of class man.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 19, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> How many cajuns have taken their kids to have a picture with mike the tiger licking their faces? You don't understand because you aren't a part of something like the Georgia family. Yeah, we lost our mascot today and it hurts.
> Show some shred of class man.



I'm a dawg fan, but I have to agree with what Boudreaux said.  What the guy he was referring to said was classless and just plain crazy.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## chadair (Nov 19, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> Yeah, we lost our mascot today and it hurts.



had uga not have made this public, and just replaced the dog with another one, would you be able to tell the difference??
if your family pet dies, and someone tries to replace it when you get home, I gaurentee you know it.

I feel bad for the caretakers of the dog, but I ain't buyin any of this remorse that is bein showed here


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 19, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> I'm a dawg fan, but I have to agree with what Boudreaux said.  What the guy he was referring to said was classless and just plain crazy.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!



You are correct. Obviously no one wants someone here to lose a close family member, that's plain crazy.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 19, 2009)

chadair said:


> had uga not have made this public, and just replaced the dog with another one, would you be able to tell the difference??
> if your family pet dies, and someone tries to replace it when you get home, I gaurentee you know it.
> 
> I feel bad for the caretakers of the dog, but I ain't buyin any of this remorse that is bein showed here



I would know it. 
You should buy the sadness shown here. We hold UGA in very high reverence in the Bulldawg Nation.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 19, 2009)

Why could'nt BoBo and Martinez went first


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 19, 2009)

chadair said:


> had uga not have made this public, and just replaced the dog with another one, would you be able to tell the difference??
> if your family pet dies, and someone tries to replace it when you get home, I gaurentee you know it.
> 
> I feel bad for the caretakers of the dog, but I ain't buyin any of this remorse that is bein showed here



I got a soft spot for any dog, so I do feel a little remorse for UGA VII but I ain't going to take it as far as some people have.  And I probably could tell the difference if they threw a new one in there because in my opinion UGA VII always looked a little wierd to me.


----------



## Buck (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow!!! just get a new Mutt and lets play ball...


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 19, 2009)

I ment loosing a pet member of your family, not a faimly member, I would hate to loose My dog and I sure wouldnt laugh about someone else loosing theirs.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 19, 2009)

Will the Dawgs wear the black jerseys this weekend?


----------



## Murphy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a little tribute to the Big Man


----------



## dutchman (Nov 19, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats not even funny....



Sure it is. You're just too close to the situation to recognize the humor. He's just trying to lighten your spirits a bit. Guess it didn't work, huh? I'll put up my old avatar again later and maybe that'll do it.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 19, 2009)

chadair said:


> thats what I was thinkin, but he had me laughin my buttocks off





buck#4 said:


> Me too...
> 
> You can bet it won't be long an they'll be another'n to look just like him though...



And for you two, that's saying something!


----------



## Buck (Nov 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> And for you two, that's saying something!



It's time for you to crawl back in your hole, ain't it?   

BTW, I poured a quart of gas down a yellow jacket hole weekend before last and felt good about it...


----------



## dutchman (Nov 19, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> It's time for you to crawl back in your hole, ain't it?
> 
> BTW, I poured a quart of gas down a yellow jacket hole weekend before last and felt good about it...



Hush up, tubby.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 19, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Just a little tribute to the Big Man


    agreed


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Nov 19, 2009)

op2: doc is on a roll


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 19, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww !  Too much Willie and BooBoo broke his heart.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 20, 2009)

UGA, RIP.  You sure have created alot of "Buzz" on the news and on online forums to "just be a mutt".  If you weren't special nobody would comment.  Go DAWGS!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2009)

RIP Uga VII

He was the most laid back Uga I remember seeing. Hopefully the next one will have some fire in him!

Can they clone Uga V?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/foGHh14uvKk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/foGHh14uvKk&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## whitworth (Nov 20, 2009)

*Probably Like many Georgians*

paying the price for highly overweight, high cholesterol, diabetes, high blood pressure and out of shape.  

Why today they're making hunting equipment for 300 and 400 lb. hunters.   And just to climb a tree.


----------



## fastball_24 (Nov 20, 2009)

The rumor is that Ga may be planning to bring out the black jerseys to honor the late mascot.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2009)

fastball_24 said:


> The rumor is that Ga may be planning to bring out the black jerseys to honor the late mascot.



They might want to think twice about doing that. Uni changes have not been too kind to them lately.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 20, 2009)

fastball_24 said:


> The rumor is that Ga may be planning to bring out the black jerseys to honor the late mascot.



I sure hope so !!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2009)

This just goes to show you that you can't believe everything you read on wikipedia... check out what it says by Uga VII's name...

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Uga_(mascot)&oldid=326813243#Genealogy_of_Uga_namesakes


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This just goes to show you that you can't believe everything you read on wikipedia... check out what it says by Uga VII's name...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Uga_(mascot)&oldid=326813243#Genealogy_of_Uga_namesakes





Even I have to admit that was kinda funny. Disrespectful, but funny........


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This just goes to show you that you can't believe everything you read on wikipedia... check out what it says by Uga VII's name...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Uga_(mascot)&oldid=326813243#Genealogy_of_Uga_namesakes



Suicide?


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 20, 2009)

Pretty tasteless actually.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 20, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> I sure hope so !!!



Against Kentuck, not Tech.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 20, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> Pretty tasteless actually.



whaaaaaa...


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 20, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> How many cajuns have taken their kids to have a picture with mike the tiger licking their faces? You don't understand because you aren't a part of something like the Georgia family. Yeah, we lost our mascot today and it hurts.
> Show some shred of class man.


 
Because a mascot licks your kid's face it makes him a better mascot and makes you part of a "family"?  I'd bet you'd never have to take a Viagra again if Uga lifted his leg and urinated on yours.

And I can guarantee that the Cajun family is bigger and more real that a "Georgia family".

And I show a lack of class because I admonish some delusional fan for wishing someone would lose a family member so that he can laugh at them?  Two months ago I lost my grandmother.  3 weeks later my uncle was run over by an SUV crossing the center line while he was riding his motorcycle. 

Forgive me if I don't compare losing a school mascot to that.  And please forgive me for telling someone that his loss does not compare to mine.

One of us here is definitely showing a lack of class, and since I can hear the school bell ringing, I know it ain't me!

I'll type slowly so you can comprehend this:   GET A LIFE!


----------



## lab (Nov 20, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Because a mascot licks your kid's face it makes him a better mascot and makes you part of a "family"?  I'd bet you'd never have to take a Viagra again if Uga lifted his leg and urinated on yours.
> 
> And I can guarantee that the Cajun family is bigger and more real that a "Georgia family".
> 
> ...




This is about UGA, I don't want to hear about your problems, so stop trying to hijack this thread into you you you. 
I'll type slowly so you can comprehend this: Crybaby

Rest in peace UGA Vll


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 20, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Because a mascot licks your kid's face it makes him a better mascot and makes you part of a "family"?  I'd bet you'd never have to take a Viagra again if Uga lifted his leg and urinated on yours.
> 
> And I can guarantee that the Cajun family is bigger and more real that a "Georgia family".
> 
> ...



UGA has many awards and press coverage to prove he's a better mascot. That wasn't my point however. A dog is much more endearing to most folks than a tiger or an alligator etcetera. To put it in simpler terms for you, people form an emotional attachment to an animal that can reciprocate (return) emotions like UGA did.
Perhaps you confused me with the fellow that said something about losing family members. Go back and read, it wasn't me. I'm sorry for your loses.
What exactly did you think you could contribute to a thread about a very beloved school mascot that had unexpectedly passed away?


----------



## mikey357 (Nov 21, 2009)

Condolences from this Gator to the members of the "Bulldog Nation" on the LOSS of their beloved Mascot, UGA VII...

Rest In Peace, UGA VII...

....mikey357
UF Class of '80


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 21, 2009)

lab said:


> This is about UGA, I don't want to hear about your problems, so stop trying to hijack this thread into you you you.
> I'll type slowly so you can comprehend this: Crybaby
> 
> Rest in peace UGA Vll


 
It's is about reality and perspective - or lack there of.  So yes, it is about UGA fans.  I'm not hijacking anything, I'm adding perspective to a post.  I don't expect you to understand.

I hope you never suffer tragedy.  And yes, you are correct.  I cried when I lost my family members.  I hope it makes you feel like a man.  I don't need to be so spiteful to others to realize my manhood.  



dawgfan94 said:


> UGA has many awards and press coverage to prove he's a better mascot. That wasn't my point however. A dog is much more endearing to most folks than a tiger or an alligator etcetera. To put it in simpler terms for you, people form an emotional attachment to an animal that can reciprocate (return) emotions like UGA did.
> Perhaps you confused me with the fellow that said something about losing family members. Go back and read, it wasn't me. I'm sorry for your loses.
> What exactly did you think you could contribute to a thread about a very beloved school mascot that had unexpectedly passed away?


 
Some else's opinon "proves" he's a better mascot?  It's just an opinion.  The Uga line is a great mascot, but it doesn't make him the "most beloved" as was stated.  It means that in some's opinion, the Uga is a great mascot.  That opinion does not equate to "most beloved".

What do I expect to contribute?  Reality.  Perspective.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 21, 2009)

Found this on another site...

Thought you all may enjoy it, I did


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 21, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> It's is about reality and perspective - or lack there of.  So yes, it is about UGA fans.  I'm not hijacking anything, I'm adding perspective to a post.  I don't expect you to understand.
> 
> I hope you never suffer tragedy.  And yes, you are correct.  I cried when I lost my family members.  I hope it makes you feel like a man.  I don't need to be so spiteful to others to realize my manhood.
> 
> ...



Your perspective isn't wanted here. This is a thread about a Georgia mascot that is loved and recognized by a lot of people that tragically passed away. Anything other than condolences is disrespectful. 
Take an example from the Florida fan above, his was a very respectful post. I doubt he dislikes Georgia any less but it was a class thing to say something you clearly lack. Please go contribute somewhere else.
RIP UGA VII


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't dislike UGA or Georgia.  And I don't care if my perspective is wanted or not.  It is NEEDED.  This is a forum for all the members.  Just because YOU don't like what I have to say does not make it unwanted.

If you find it disrespectful to a dog that I'm not broken up by his passing, so be it.  But my condolences to the family who owned the dog playing the role of Uga.  I know that their pet was a part of thier family and the loss of a family pet it tough.


----------



## boothy (Nov 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This just goes to show you that you can't believe everything you read on wikipedia... check out what it says by Uga VII's name...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Uga_(mascot)&oldid=326813243#Genealogy_of_Uga_namesakes



 Thats a good one.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 21, 2009)

boothy said:


> Thats a good one.



That freakin hilarious


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 21, 2009)

I heard he got stung by a Bee... Gave him a heart attack...One of those Black and Yellow bees....what are those Called?


----------



## tiger1996 (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry about UGA.But if they do not have another one ready I can let them borrow a beagle or a goat.I think the first mascot was a goat.


----------



## chadair (Nov 21, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> UGA has many awards and press coverage to prove he's a better mascot.


I guess you got to hang your hat something


dawgfan94 said:


> Your perspective isn't wanted here. This is a thread about a Georgia mascot that is loved and recognized by a lot of people that tragically passed away.



this is the "SPORTS FORUM" where we talk sports and I for one enjoy Boodro's post


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 21, 2009)

chadair said:


> I guess you got to hang your hat something
> 
> 
> this is the "SPORTS FORUM" where we talk sports and I for one enjoy Boodro's post



You took part of my response out of context.
This is a THREAD about a mascot that is in the "sports forum". I'm sure I would enjoy budro's posts about other subjects too.


----------



## WSB (Nov 21, 2009)

Flippin back and forth and watching the game and it doesn't seem right without Uga, sorry for the team's and the Dawgs fans loss.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah it's sad seeing an empty dog house on the feold tonight!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sorry to hear.  I guess he just couldn't bear the thought of watching another Willie Martinez-coached defensive effort.



I was thinking the same thing.

Of course, with your mascot, we could kill a bizillion of them and everyone but a techie and tree hugger would applaud.  

In fact, I think we have killed a bizillion of them through the years.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 23, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nw1KQnxY8nw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nw1KQnxY8nw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 23, 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SpMZ5f4I8fU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SpMZ5f4I8fU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 23, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Of course, with your mascot, we could kill a bizillion of them and everyone but a techie and tree hugger would applaud.
> 
> In fact, I think we have killed a bizillion of them through the years.



oooh... that really stings (pun intended.)

I hope you don't try to use humor in any of your closing arguments...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm gonna try not to be too thin skinned about this as I know most of yall and know you to be good guys.  I also know that most of you are just kidding even if this is a bit of a twisted thing to joke about.  But it's funny how a few of the ones who like to lecture me and a few others about how crass we supposedly are, are on this thread yucking it up.  Seriously, what kind of person thinks a dog dying is funny?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Ok...so I'm listening to the pre-game show tonight on my way in back to the house and Lorne is interviewing some old timer...a georgia player from the 60's....cant remember his name...but he's been around...and anyway, UGA was brought up and even the old Georgia guy says,  "I think uga died cause he was tired of watching how bad this team was playing...."
> I was laughing out loud in my truck for a couple minutes thinking of y'all in this thread that got so tore up and red faced when someone else said that...



...and I know what you mean.  But there are some of the more self riteous and sanctimoneous ones here who are laughing it up.  And you can best believe that they would be "tore up and red faced" if UGA fans were joking about something like this concerning their program.  That's what agravatesme, the sanctimoneous hypocrital bullcrap like that.  I guess you just have to realize what calibre of person you are dealing with and move on.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 23, 2009)

ive stayed out of this thread for that reason sgd, im not sure what id do if one of my dogs died, and i feel for the people close to uga, i hate it for them, but i think most people here are poking fun at how upset some uga fans are getting, im not advocating it by any means, im just saying i dont see too many posts talking bad or making fun of the dog, just some of the fans

again, hate it for uga


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2009)

jwea89 said:


> ive stayed out of this thread for that reason sgd, im not sure what id do if one of my dogs died, and i feel for the people close to uga, i hate it for them, but i think most people here are poking fun at how upset some uga fans are getting, im not advocating it by any means, im just saying i dont see too many posts talking bad or making fun of the dog, just some of the fans
> 
> again, hate it for uga



...and I realize that and I don't have too much of a problem with most of what has been posted but you would think a bunch of hunters would understand about losing a dog.  Like I said, I'm not trying to be overly sensitive here, it's only a small percentage that I'm talking about and it irritates me because they are some of the most thin skinned when you fling garbage like this at them.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Doc_Holliday23
> Sorry to hear. I guess he just couldn't bear the thought of watching another Willie Martinez-coached defensive effort.



I'm not a football fan (or most any organized sport) but that's the first thing that popped in my head. Poor dog.

It's sad for the dog. and I know the handlers feel bad. Perhaps they should have looked at him a little closer. UGA is supposed to have a great Vet clinic.

And an after thought, where I go to Church, I could always tell when UGA lost. Complete silence.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm gonna try not to be too thin skinned about this as I know most of yall and know you to be good guys.  I also know that most of you are just kidding even if this is a bit of a twisted thing to joke about.  But it's funny how a few of the ones who like to lecture me and a few others about how crass we supposedly are, are on this thread yucking it up.  Seriously, what kind of person thinks a dog dying is funny?



Your Right. I made a comment I shouldnt have Made... I guess I wasnt thinking at the Time I made my Comment. Either way its a Sad Time Down in Athens. On a Serious Note, It has Just been a Crappy year for GA and Now this... I dont think it could get much worse.


----------



## chadair (Nov 23, 2009)

Bill Mc said:


> I'm not a football fan (or most any organized sport)



so Bill, what brings you to the SPORTS FORUM?


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 23, 2009)

I happened to see the post about UGA.

But you're right, I'm in the wrong forum.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> Your Right. I made a comment I shouldnt have Made... I guess I wasnt thinking at the Time I made my Comment. Either way its a Sad Time Down in Athens. On a Serious Note, It has Just been a Crappy year for GA and Now this... I dont think it could get much worse.



You're exactly right.  Our season has turned into a freaking country music song.  All the sudden some of the crappiest teams in the land look great against us.  Our DC is a deuche bag who just won't go away.  Our coach is distracted by things like uniform changes, some of our stupid fans trash our campus each week, and now our mascot dies.  So yeah, it makes me a little mad when people make jokes about a dog dying.  Like I said, I'm only talking about a small number of the people that commented.  Most of these people are good guys and I know they weren't trying to be jerks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 24, 2009)

dawgfan94 said:


> How many cajuns have taken their kids to have a picture with mike the tiger licking their faces? You don't understand because you aren't a part of something like the Georgia family. Yeah, we lost our mascot today and it hurts.
> Show some shred of class man.



Let Bengal Tigers and Gators lick the faces of all the team members and fans... BRILLIANT!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Heard about this picture on the radio this morning.*

I have to put it up.  I am a dog lover and I'm sad for the dog and it's owners.  However, I think this picture is not about UGA 7 but more about "Clean Old Fashion Hate!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

We have some real class acts around here.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 29, 2009)

This one was for you UGA.


----------

